# daten in listen spiechern



## Prince Nour (24. Nov 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem und wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir kurz helfen könntet!

Ich habe ein datenbank in Mysql geschrieben,diese daten ist eine table,und die besteht aus 4 spalten(Nummer,stadt,xkoor,ykoor),diese table wollte ich in java verwenden,und das habe ich erledigt.
	
	
	
	





```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.Statement;



public class Abfrage {

	
	
	
	
	
		public static void main(String[] args) {
			

			try {
				Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
				Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(
						"jdbc:mysql://localhost/routenplaner", "root", "091984");
				con.setReadOnly(true);
				Statement stmt = con.createStatement();

				
					ResultSet rs = stmt
							.executeQuery("Select * from stadt ");
					while (rs.next()) {
						System.out.println(rs.getString(2) + " " + rs.getInt(3)
								+ " " + rs.getInt(4));
						
						
					
						
						
					}
					
					rs.close();
				}
				
				
				stmt.close();
				con.close();

			}
				catch (Exception e) {
				System.out.println("fehlermeldung" + e);
			}
		}
	}
```

und jetzt wollte ich meine daten von mysql in einer liste in jave speichern,damit kann ich als objekte betrachten.
Danke


----------



## Schandro (24. Nov 2012)

> und jetzt wollte ich meine daten von mysql in einer liste in jave speichern,damit kann ich als objekte betrachten.


Wat? Wo ist dein Problem bzw. was genau willst du machen? Willst du ein Object pro Zeile die du inner Liste speicherst? Dann mach ne Klasse mit Membervariablen die zu den Spalten der Tabelle passen. In Zeile 29, anstatt dem System.out.println, erstellst du jeweils ne neue Instanz mit den Werten der aktuellen Zeile und fügst sie ner ArrayList hinzu.


----------



## Prince Nour (25. Nov 2012)

ich habe's versucht aber leider klappt net,

```
public class Ko {
	public static Ko[] nodeArray;

	public static String name;
	int xkoor;
	int ykoor;

public Ko(){}
	public Ko(String name,int xkoor,int ykoor){
		this.name=name;
		this.xkoor=xkoor;
		this.ykoor=ykoor;
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		

		try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
			Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(
					"jdbc:mysql://localhost/routenplaner", "root", "091984");
			con.setReadOnly(true);
			Statement stmt = con.createStatement();

			for (int i = 1; i < 23; i++) {
				System.out.println("--------------knote nr=" + i
						+ "----------------");
				ResultSet rs = stmt
						.executeQuery("Select * from stadt where id= '" + i
								+ "'");
				while (rs.next()) {
					System.out.println(rs.getString(2) + " " + rs.getInt(3)
							+ " " + rs.getInt(4));
					/*List<Ko> adressen = new ArrayList<Ko>();
					adressen.add(rs.getString(1),rs.getInt(2),rs.getInt(2));
					
					System.out.println(adressen);*/
					nodeArray[i] =new Ko(rs.getString(2),rs.getInt(3),rs.getInt(4));
				}
					
					
				
				rs.close();
			}
System.out.println(nodeArray);
```
ich kriege eine fehlermeldungjava.lang.NullPointerException


----------



## Schandro (25. Nov 2012)

klar, du musst nodeArray auch initialisieren...

PS: 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println(nodeArray);
```
 wird dir nichts sinnvolles ausgeben, um ein Array für debug-Zwecke auszugeben solltest du 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println(Arrays.toString(nodeArray))
```
 benutzen.


----------



## Prince Nour (25. Nov 2012)

es klappt immer noch net bei mir,


----------



## Marcinek (25. Nov 2012)

Ja wirklich schade.

Vielleicht mal erstmal ausschlafen und Grundlagen studieren. Danach lernen, wie man postings in einem Forum richtig schreibt.

Siehe dazu den Link in meiner Signatur.


----------

